# Recumbent sail bike.



## BlackPanther (28 Apr 2012)

On ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Whike-rec...0699480291?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item460315f0e3

Manufacturer quote;

We believe that there is massive potential in harnessing the wind. It provides free, clean power that can be accessed virtually anywhere and by anyone. 
The Whike uses this free resource to the max, letting you sail the roads for the first time. As a land yacht and high performance pedal cycle, the Whike opens up awesome new possibilities for both travel and sport, providing the rider with improved range, visibility, comfort, providing the opertunity to stop pedaling relax and sail.

The modern world is starting to realize the full potential of wind power and explore the advantages of hybrid technologies.
By combining tried and tested principles of pedal cycles with land yacht capabilities, we have done just that. 

Whiking is road legal for both roads and cycle paths, even whilst under sail power, in both the Netherlands and the UK.

Y'know I'm all for trying alternative forms of transport, but the thought of 'sailing' down a main road full of heavy traffic would be a real squeeky bum moment for me. Also, legal or not, I suspect plod would not be aware of this. Indeed I've read stories of us 'normal' recumbent riders been stopped by police. Anyway, an interesting piece of kit regardless!

P.S. I'm always a bit dubious when manufacturers misspell words in their literature. Especially when they miss the opportunity to spell 'opportunity' correctly!


----------



## starhawk (28 Apr 2012)

Land sailers have been around for a while as an alternative for Ice sailers during the summer. But they have a much wider footprint than that thing. Looks scary


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2012)

They work!
This is the Pterosail, a similar product:


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2012)

.. and if you think that is scary, do not look at the wonderful recumbent trike known as a "Flyke"


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Apr 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> .. and if you think that is scary, do not look at the wonderful recumbent trike known as a "Flyke"





Awesome!


----------



## byegad (29 Apr 2012)

The Whyke is a Kettwiesel like sailing trike and certainly legal in the Netherlands where I believe it is made. Given EU law conflicts you'd probably get away with it if it came to an English court.

However, while it may be legal it may not be such a good idea on UK roads where we have less protection at law from motor vehicles.


----------



## Gareth (29 Apr 2012)

There is a really nice youtube video of two Whike sail trikes on a tour of East Anglia. 

Since early January I have been messing about with a sail on my Cargo Cycles tadpole trike converts to a quad test bed frame, and have thoroughly enjoyed whizzing around the park behind our house, a local car park, and on an old airfield. I have recently wanted to put wider tyres on it and try it out on a local beach but the weather has been droughting it down and has dissuaded me from getting out there and having a go.

According to the cycle computer I have fitted on this frame I have achieved 38 mph under wind power alone which is rather invigorating.


----------



## starhawk (29 Apr 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> .. and if you think that is scary, do not look at the wonderful recumbent trike known as a "Flyke"



That was fun, pity it is a delta and not a real trike  Still think the Whike is scary, how fun is it with a big pole between your legs?


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 May 2012)

I'm loving that there are more eccentric bikes than mine out there. :-)

The Whike looks a huge amount of fun. Not sure I'd fancy it on some of my roads, though ...


----------



## cyberknight (12 May 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> .. and if you think that is scary, do not look at the wonderful recumbent trike known as a "Flyke"


Why not put the prop on whilst on the road and save pedaling , legal issues aside ............


----------



## ufkacbln (12 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Why not put the prop on whilst on the road and save pedaling , legal issues aside ............





Would certainly discourage drafting!


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 May 2012)

Plus no problem if someone pulls out in front of you, just thow out the wing and take off.


----------

